# Olevia TV Remote Code?



## bucketosand (Apr 9, 2010)

I have had an Olevia 32" LCD HDTV for a couple years now, and just the other day I finally bought a Tivo Series3 DVR. During setup I noticed none of the remote codes worked, so I went to the internet. I searched and searched, and it seems nobody had an answer, except buy the new $50 remote.

All of these, however, were from a couple years ago...is that still the only way to control my TV with a Tivo remote? And is it actually confirmed that the TivoGlo remote will work on an Olevia TV if I "teach it" the code from my TV remote?

If anyone has any information I'd really appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Yes, the glo remote will learn the olevia codes and work just fine. Had one of those sets for a couple years until just recently.


----------



## faxman (Jan 29, 2011)

I have an Olevia 27" TV but a Comcast Moto DCX3400-M DVR running Tivo code. The TV codes for my Comcast-Tivo remote don't work reliably. I doubt the Tivo Glo will work because my other standard Tivo remote (for my Tivo HD box) won't control the Moto box. Any suggestions?


----------



## pestick (Jul 16, 2006)

You have to use the learn function of your tivo remote and program each button as to what you want it to do. Pain in the A** But the TV was great for the price. Most likely why they went under


----------



## faxman (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, pestick. Maybe I'll give the Tivo Glo a try. But first I'll try upgrading my Comcast silver remote to a new platinum one, since that's free. Not much chance it'll be any better, but...


----------



## faxman (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow! For some reason the new platinum Comcast remote seems to do a better job controlling my Olevia TV . I'm pleasantly surprised!

Does anyone know how to get the "skip-to-tick" button function on this remote? I want to be able to jump to the end or start of a recording. (My Comcast DVR is running Tivo software.)


----------



## S3-2501 (Jun 2, 2007)

FWIW, I used to have an Olevia set and was able to use a built-in Tivo code just fine. The full brand name is actually something like "Olevia by Syntax." Simply follow the Tivo's instructions for programming the remote for the SYNTAX TV brand and you'll be able to control power and volume with the standard TivoHD remote (It worked for me anyway....)


----------



## pixelpusher220 (Jul 22, 2009)

FINALLY! Got my Premiere XL remote to control my Olevia TV

Code was 0342. They've apparently added a listing of __LEVIA . Its at the very bottom of the tv brands list in settings/remote control setup


----------

